# 1badassmalibu Kustoms Shop



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

Alright I think ive been posting enough stuff here lately to start my own thread...







got some progress on the 49 merc,
....i put drip rails on it and added a belt line to separate the 2 colors i will be using. I also ended up making new trunk lines on the body and cleanned up the firewall as well as removing the molded in battery.
..another new mod i did to it was a frenched anttena...
this is the first coat of primer to see what is needed to be reworked,; there is tons of S#*T to be fixed but then again it is only my first time with about 70% of these modifications
...still got alot of work ahead...



let me know what you guys think.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

tight! i like it bruh, keep it coming


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

very clean chop.....looks great...


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

was that chopped looks to clean to be chopped


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jun 14 2007, 05:01 PM~8106132
> *was that chopped looks to clean to be chopped
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS...... :biggrin: 
and yup it was chopped and also got a pie cut... 
chopped it an did the pie cut about six months ago... just recently got in to it again and added the taillights, frenched antena, belt line, drip rails lake pipes, licence plate housing and trunk lines


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

nice im doing the headlights in my 53 as im typing this :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

bad ass cruiser you got there


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

smooth body

lookin good


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got the body taken care of...i decided to paint it orange.
i am using pink as a base coat to make the orange brighter then what it would turn out to be.... the orange im using is the one that is on the hood.

as far as engine is concerned i am going with the 454 that comes with the 1970 impala, i have cut out the stacks from aluminum tubbing ( the engine is not finished yet). 
...the interior will not be red anymore but i have not painted it yet.... ill prob paint it white


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that shyte is lookin good so far bro... uffin:

you wouldnt happen to own a baddass malibu would you? :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job on the body work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

im considering making this one of my projects but i think the fenders look out of place...
let me know what you think about it, should i build it?? 
and if so, what should i do to make it look more proportional


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 16 2007, 03:43 PM~8117261
> *im considering  making this one of my projects but i think the fenders look out of place...
> let me know what you think about it, should i build it??
> and if so, what should i do to make it look more proportional
> ...




DOG IF YOU DON'T WANT TO FINISH I BUILD IT ! 


THAT IS A BAD LOOKING DUDE RIGHT THERE ! IT NEEDS THE 50 FENDERS IN THE REAR THATS ALL ! 


HONESTLY ! iF YOUR NOT FEELING IT I SEND IT OVER I'LL DO IT !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

That looks good bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

these are some of my old builds.....
still have not gotten the balls to build a lo-low ( it takes SKILLS) but im working my way to it
































































this is the polar lights ecto 1 (2 door conversion)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice custom work!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd say you definetly have the skill to do a Lowrider.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

more pics......
feelin kinda bored so im going to post pics!


this is the AMT T-byrd which is a piece of crap but i think i made it a lil bit cooler;
i took the engine from the saleen mustang speedster also added the windshield from it some decals, the seats are off a corvette the back seat cover also comes from the speedster....i forget what other mods it has


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8117344
> *I'd say you definetly have the skill to do a Lowrider.
> *


I took apart an old impala i had and i was going to build it foose style but i think im going to buy some spokes and make it my first lo-lo

BEFORE:




































W.I.P


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got the cruiser painted...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

one with out the flash


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

slight change on the colors...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean ridez...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 22 2007, 08:22 AM~8154547
> *klean ridez...
> *


*X2 HOMIE* :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 21 2007, 04:45 PM~8149827
> *slight change on the colors...
> 
> 
> ...


more info on that van, escalade front clip, got me intereested :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
great builds by the way


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 21 2007, 03:45 PM~8149827
> *slight change on the colors...
> 
> 
> ...


van looking good too.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' the 2-tone on that Merc!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks everyone for the comments.....

Biggs- the wheels on the merc are the cragars off the a-team van, but im looking for some spider caps to put on some steelies (( let me know if u have any leeds!))

TheRegal- you can check out the van on the All Out build off lots of pics on there!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't have any homie. but pegasus carries all kind's of them. spider cross bar's. give them a call and ask for lil joe in models that's one of the homie's. he will send them to you.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

Biggs have u ever gotten anything from modelhouse??.....someone mentioned to me that they carried them (spider caps), but they dont have any pictures of their products, therefore im not too sure on the quality.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

started another model yesterday...its a 1967 charger with all the components from the early 90's Viper....its got a bit of an "Eleanor" inpired theme to it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice work!! im really diggin the charger!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats going to be cool!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 09:00 PM~8199920
> *thats going to be cool!!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 22 2007, 05:22 PM~8157690
> *Biggs have u ever gotten anything from modelhouse??.....someone mentioned to me that they carried them (spider caps), but they dont have any pictures of their products, therefore im not too sure on the quality.
> *


Modelhaus puts out top notch stuff! I've never seen their spider caps, but if they're anything like the rest of theor products, I'd say go for it!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks pokey!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, crazy chassis work


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 29 2007, 11:46 AM~8202450
> *lookin good bro, crazy chassis work
> *



thanks... this will be my second atempt at this, i had tried it with the malibu wagon and the c6 corvette but i never finished it cause of chassis had come out a lil bit croocked...hopefully this one will come out good.... just need to pick up some styrene to make it look good :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got the side skirts done on both sides (( the car has about 1/32 of an inch added all around)) , minimal amount of putty used.... still need to figure out a sporty type front fecia for this car; all suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 22 2007, 05:22 PM~8157690
> *Biggs have u ever gotten anything from modelhouse??.....someone mentioned to me that they carried them (spider caps), but they dont have any pictures of their products, therefore im not too sure on the quality.
> *


NA HOMIE..NEVER ORDERED FROM THEM. LIKE I SAID PEGASUS HAS OVER 10 DIFFERANT TYPE'S. YOU SHOULD GIVE THEM A TRY.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

DAYUM! NICE WORK DAWG!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Lookin good man i wont to see it when its done :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

been gone for a while due to school work, but we have a break so time to bust out the plastic once again homies.... i see there is a few new peeps in here.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

first update is the charger been working on it for a couple of days now im hoping to finish it during the break...
i know its not a lo-lo but let me know what you think so far...



























































this is what i have so far im thinking about changing the color, i had painted a few months ago not sure i like it so much anymore.
its also my first time scratch building a roll cage...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that looks awsome. comeing along good. leave the paint the way it is and put a set of bigger rims on it with a black center. i also like how you molded the viper side pipes in :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

those ridez look good.............really digging all 
the custom stuff you do ................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

thank you for the comments!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

can anyone help by telling me what the best strongest glue i could use for the roll cage would be?
or if there is something other than glue that i could use???


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

mock up...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin badass


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

you do some phenominal work my friend. I like your style. The merc is right up my ally. How did you make your drip rail and belt line? Thats some very great body work i only wish mine looked that good.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:wow: god danm you do bad ass work , i was guna quot one but couldnt find one better then the outher the all bad ass.....the Tbird the 62
all of them..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

Just finished looking at what has been going on over the last few years on LIL. Dang, i've been missing out, finally all done with school now so i don't have to worry about homework anymore, just paying bills and building plastic. I am looking forward to getting to meet all the new members and developing my skills from scratch once again. Enough writing, I think its time to get back into some plastic!! 

Pictures will be coming soon, i have to clean my work bench/desk first.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well welcome back.I just looked through your whole thread and I must say I really like what you've done can't wait to see sum new builds


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

1badassMALIBU said:


> mock up...



beast


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

reminiscing about them plastic days so i had to pay LIL a visit. Hope all is well with plastic building homies, new and old. 

I've gotten into car photography, checkout my work on instagram @ray_flrs

https://www.instagram.com/ray_flrs/


----------

